# How do you call your goats home?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought this would be interesting little post to see how everyone calls there goats for dinner or home for the night.
Mine come to here chick chick lol Im sure the people living next door think im confused


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I can get mine to come running via a few different methods; "Goaties!!!" or "Treats!!!" at the top of my voice always works but if I really want them to set land speed records I just rattle the bin where the Noble Goat pellets are. They know that means pellets or raisins or some other gourmet item.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have a big enough area that I really have to call my goats but when I had mine on a five acre pasture I would yell "Milk Time" or "Here" then their names one by one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just have to clap my hands. I have trained them that when I clap my hands they get their grain .... have I tricked them before .... ummm yeah *giggle*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!!

Mine all come running when they see me LOL!! We don't own much so they see me when I walk out the door and are waiting at the gate when I get there! LOL!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My farm is 10 acres and long and there are a lot of visual barriers.
My horse knows to come when I clap my hands in a certain manner.
But Pan knows to come when I call (scream lol) his name;
Pan! Panman! Pan Manning! And he always shows up. Pronto


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Aww how cute!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

My goats are on 5 acres of open pasture so they can just see me and usually come running when they do. If it's feeding time they are always right by their house


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I wish mine would get far enough away I had to call them! 

They have the timer down and if they hear me they come running so I never really have to call them unless the neighbor kids are giving them treats. I always know when they are because that is the one time they don't come running! 

Fact is it's the other way around here, I'm being called right now and I'm protesting being wrapped around a hoof!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I yell out for my "Babies!" and they come running. I used it a lot when my bottle kids were little, so it kinda stuck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine come at "Come on, babies!"


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have two pipe gates. The gate has a chain on them to secure the gate. My goats usually keep an eye on me, but if
they get up on the hill and they can't see me, I loosen that chain and rattle it by shaking the gate. Stampede. 
One of my favorite things is watching my herd coming at a dead run. Never fails to make me giggle.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have open pasture on a hillside, most often as soon as they see me they come barreling down the hill to see if I have anything for them....oh, and I don't call them for dinner, or milk time...they call me if they think I'm even a little late!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

I yell "Socrates". then Socrates (one of my wethers) yells "What" (seriously, it sounds like he is saying what) 

Then I yell "COME HERE, you lil snot"

They all come running.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Mine (usually) respond to "heeeeere goatieeeees!!"

Actually, it's usually just the baby that responds. :roll:

"MAAAA!"


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ummm...I'm supposed to have to call 'em? Not supposed to be tripping over them?


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Usually, my herd sees me and comes running over. But if they refuse, I call out "Comet come!" (Comet is my oldest doe). That's the signal for "Mom wants us" or "We're moving forward with our walk". Get's them every time


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

These are so cute! I only call them if I'm going to close them in their pen. Of course they know this and usually don't come. I have to attract them with a green "Peace" branch. Somehow it works every time. They get to eat the peace branch after they're put away.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I yell "Come on, Girls! Girls!" and clap my hands.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I whisle (sp) at my goats. They start screamin an running. They can usually see me from the pasture an they will all stand out there an watch me if I dont whisle they will go back to eatten but they keep an eye on me. If they happen to be up to the fence were they can see the shed (thats where the feed is kept) Heaven forbid I get in the shed for something other than feed. When I come out bucketless I get alota dirty looks.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I have two pipe gates. The gate has a chain on them to secure the gate. My goats usually keep an eye on me, but if
> they get up on the hill and they can't see me, I loosen that chain and rattle it by shaking the gate. Stampede.
> One of my favorite things is watching my herd coming at a dead run. Never fails to make me giggle.


Yep, the chain rattling on metal results in the "thundering herd of chubby". I have one doe I nicknamed Loudmouth. She bleats every time her feet hits the ground at a dead run. The only time I get nervous is when the very pregnant does try to keep up.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I yell the queen goat, Abelene's name out; she answers right away and comes running with the herd following behind her. They are learning their names. Only two out of the 10 know their name and that is because they are the older ones.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I just go out and yell GOOOOAATS! and they all come running. Sometimes they come to a dead stop right in front of me, sometimes they just run on by.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh yes... the chain! If they aren't already at the gate at feeding time they come running when they hear the chain on the gate rattle. If they don't come to that it usually means they are curled up in their house fast asleep :sleeping:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I always just call for my doe "Pearl", and everyone else comes running too. She's the only one that actually answers though. It's really funny, she always responds with "maaaa" whenever I say her name.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They are so unlike sheep in this way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine come home to all kinds of different things lol. The know if I yell 'come on' that means food is involved. If they end up going some where where they should not a horn honk will send them home. I figure if they ever get out on the road that would come in handy since people love their horns. If they hear a gun shot they book it home and also they are like a gang of thugs if they hear a siren they run for deal life back home....always so guilty lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I start walking toward the barn and, sure enough, here comes the whole herd, horses and chickens, and dogs and cats and all!! I can't even sneak in!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My goats tend to hang around the house so it is easy to convince them to return to their enclosure, though my Boer doe does get suspicious and will stand right outside the gate. I trained them to head to their enclosure by yelling "Go Home". They think food is coming but there has been a few times I needed to lock them up quickly and I was able to get them locked up without getting food. If they go to far or are acting up, going into the cabin does wonders. I store their food in the cabin in metal garbage cans. Recently they decided the neighbor's land had greener pastures. Neighbor lives elsewhere but comes out here to hunt and one of our goats looks just like a deer. So we really don't want the goats over there. So to get them back I simply went into the cabin and made a ton of noise. Even from that far distance they heard me and came running. By the time I had a bucket full of pellets I had goats waiting for me on the other side of the door. Then they eagerly followed me to the feed troughs to dig in.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Texas.girl said:


> ...Recently they decided the neighbor's land had greener pastures. Neighbor lives elsewhere but comes out here to hunt and one of our goats looks just like a deer. So we really don't want the goats over there. ...


Kind of off topic, but I'd advise working out some sort of "hunter's orange" apparel for that one, just in case you're not home or something and they wander over there while the land is being hunted on. Sadly, some people don't look as closely as they should before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> Kind of off topic, but I'd advise working out some sort of "hunter's orange" apparel for that one, just in case you're not home or something and they wander over there while the land is being hunted on. Sadly, some people don't look as closely as they should before pulling the trigger.


We have lots of Mountain Cedar trees (hated weed tree and major allergen) which we cut down and piled up to barricade (fence) the goats from going over there. So far it has worked. Once they saw the barricades they stopped trying to go next door and stay home. It is still possible to get next door but that requires walking a little further and going around a few trees, so we never let the goats see us if we have to check something out next door. Plus, the goats are only let out of their enclosure when we are home. I haven't done it yet but I am thinking if it works out to offer to let his girls (he has 3) come over and bottle feed our kids (we keep getting adandoned babies).


----------

